# Holiday Pricing at AWE Tuning is officially underway!



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Tis the season, and AWE Tuning has a lot to merry about. So let’s pass the love along. We’ve added new team members and created more new products, all while lead times on AWE Tuning products are as low as one day. Let’s celebrate with special holiday pricing on nearly every item in the AWE Tuning catalog, to help you unlock performance for less.











-	Special pricing on AWE Tuning brand products, including exhausts, intakes, intercoolers, gauges and more.
-	Big savings on other brands, including Bilstein, H&R, and more. Special “in-cart” pricing on performance braking from Brembo and StopTech

Get started by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Let’s do this, fast!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing rolls on with special in-cart pricing on all Big Brake Kits from Brembo & Stoptech, and special pricing on everything else in the AWE Tuning catalog with lead times as short as one day! 

Now is the perfect time to get what you’ve wanted all year. For less.

Start by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Treat yo self.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

H&R. G.I.A.C. Brembo. Bilstein. Stoptech. Ross Tech. And more.

All with either Holiday Special Pricing, or Free Shipping. 

And with specially priced AWE Tuning performance products having a lead time as short as one day, there’s no reason to wait. Your Audi deserves the good stuff. 

Get started by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Performance Specialists are standing by.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Get your orders in before we hit the road for the holiday!

AWE Tuning has been working smarter and harder to maintain short lead times so you can, go faster, faster. Now through January 5th, we’re celebrating all that hard work with Holiday Pricing or special in-cart pricing on everything you’re looking for in the power, suspension, software or braking departments. 

G.I.A.C., H&R, Brembo, Bilstein and of course AWE Tuning brand products. All on special holiday pricing, all for a limited time. 

Take advantage by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

*AWE Tuning will be closed from the 20th-25th for the Christmas Holiday, so all orders placed after 3pm today will be processed upon our return.*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Christmas has passed, and we’re back in action to get you the performance products you crave at the best prices of the year. AWE Tuning Special Holiday Pricing will not be around much longer…

H&R, Bilstein, G.I.A.C., and more all at special pricing at AWE Tuning.

Go faster by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Let’s do this, fast!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Less than a week left to take full advantage of AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing on Audi performance. Holiday Special pricing on H&R, Bilstein, AWE Tuning and more won’t be around much longer. 

On January 6th, Special pricing fades into distance. 

Get started by shopping online at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The final weekend to take advantage of AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing for your Audi is upon us. Deep discounts on H&R and Bilstein, in-cart promotions on StopTech, and Holiday Special Pricing on AWE Tuning Performance Products will not be around much longer. 

Come Monday, it’s all over. 

Get your orders in at www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist directly at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected] before it’s too late.


----------

